# Lanco Popular



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi all, recently I received this watch of the bay. It is in pretty good condition apart from the dial, which has some ageing.

I would like to know some info regarding the Lanco company and/or the watch itself. Is it the same company as Lanco Fon?

I would also like to replace the strap with a bracelet of some sort. Any suggestions? The watch is quite small (32 mm across) and as such, I wouldn't want the strap to be too bulky/big.










Thanks in advance









Mark


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm not sure I would go for a metal option here. Am I right in saying it is rose gold plate? If it is you might struggle to find something that matches both the colour and age, it might be a long search with a big bill at the end of it. I would also guess the lugs are 16mm? Have a look at Roys padded leather light tan straps. I bought a Darlena for my Garrard and it looks great. Cheers.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

I have a Lanco 'Flying Saucer':










But I'm afraid I can't help with Lanco history. This keeps cropping up but I've not had much luck with my research so far:

'Omega was started in 1848 by its founder Louis Brandt, hand assembling pocket watches put together from parts made in the local La Chaux-de-Fonds. Louis Brandt passed away in 1879, leaving the company to his two sons Louis-Paul and Cesar, who moved the company to Bienne in January 1880. The name OMEGA made itâ€™s debut in 1894, as it was used as the name of one of the Brandt brotherâ€™s watch movement calibers. Both Brandt brothers died in 1903, placing the fate of the company in the control of four people, the oldest of which, Paul-Emile Brandt, was only 23 years of age. Following a merger with Tissot in 1930 a new parent company, SSIH, SociÃ©tÃ© suisse pour l'industrie horlogÃ¨re SA, Geneva, was created. This group eventually grew to over 50 companies including, Lanco, LÃ©mania and Hamilton. Eventually SSIH became the third largest producers of finished watches and movements in the world'.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks to you both for your useful input. I think you are right, I will go with that type of strap. Does anyone think it is worth getting it restored to its former glory? I *REALLY* like this watch, it keeps excellent time and is a really nice fit on my wrist.

If so is there anywhere that anybody recommends? I hear that Chris Heal is quite good. Anybody have a good/bad experience with him?

Thanks in advance for any help and advice.









Regards

Mark


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

a nice vintage ,tho in all truth the cost of getting it restored (dial,crown,service) would exceed its value,imo the watch has more 'character' as it is ,would like to see a pic of the movement if you have one.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Sparky said:


> If so is there anywhere that anybody recommends? I hear that Chris Heal is quite good. Anybody have a good/bad experience with him?


Well for what it's worth Roy recommended Chris Heal to me when I wanted my O&W M5 serviced. I would have thought that if Roy recommends him, then his work must be up to standard. I haven't actually had the service done yet - every time I get the money together another watch comes along and says "Buy me, Rob, BuyMe......."


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi, movement pic. Apologies for the poor picture:










Regards

Mark


----------

